# Gaggia, mignon, and some old oak flooring...



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

So I picked up a fully upgraded GCP from faircycler. It is fantastic.

anyway, it meant my old setup didn't work and I was getting grounds all over. So...


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

Catcher for grounds, draw for bits and pieces and 2 integrated scales. All packs away quickly and only used scraps of wood from my flooring, a bit of bent steel and some broken 1920s cufflinks.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

I love your solution for integrating the scale


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

BenH said:


> I love your solution for integrating the scale


 Works perfectly, but I want another go at making it. It would be better in stainless steel drilled to match the drop tray.... but I only had a bit of mild laying around.

if I can find someone with a proper bending machine I will commission one.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Ingenious, well done!


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

Alexholt said:


> Works perfectly, but I want another go at making it. It would be better in stainless steel drilled to match the drop tray.... but I only had a bit of mild laying around.
> 
> if I can find someone with a proper bending machine I will commission one.


 There are plenty of small engineering companies all around the country that could probably knock on up fairly easily.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Very tidy, I wish I was handy. I remember a report comment from my GCSE Resistant Materials teacher "well he's definitely not a craftsman"


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Great job! That's a very creative way to solve the lack of GC headroom amongst everything else you've achieved with it!


----------



## BruceB (Apr 1, 2021)

Really nice work!


----------



## jzk (Feb 1, 2021)

Love the scale setup


----------



## Jimmy2shoes (Mar 10, 2021)

What a great setup!! Love the integrated scales. I wish I was handy that way!!


----------

